# what brand of test kit is the best.



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

just want to know if what brand of ph,gh,kh test kit is the best for shrimps. and where to get it? thank you so much


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

For most purposes, the API (liquid) test kits work fine. Avoid test strip type tests.

If you are aiming for the "gold standard", you can buy LaMotte test kits; however, they are rather expensive.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

The Tetra Laborette Test Kit is on sale for 19.99 at the midnight madness big als this weekend (9pm-12am) 
Anyone have experience with this kit? Accurate/any good?


----------

